# Classic Limited Production Coors Light Silver Bullet Promotional Mountain Bike



## Rambler (Apr 1, 2012)

Coors Light Silver Bullet collectable dual suspension 18-speed mountain bike. Looks very cool, Never ridden, perfect condition. Here is your chance to own a very limited production Coors advertising promotional bike. Priced very fair and reasonable at only $250. Call (989) 792-8121 bike located in Saginaw, Michigan. Shipping may be possible if purchaser is willing to pay shipping expenses.


----------

